
Hyperloop and our misplaced love of futuristic technology - jonbaer
https://www.theguardian.com/sustainable-business/2016/aug/14/hyperloop-elon-musk-futuristic-technology-transport
======
harperlee
Another example of this phenomenon: when Segways arrived, here in Spain every
mall and airport jumped into buying as many as possible for any employee that
had to move frequently (such as security personnel). Then I flew to Frankfurt
airport and I was shocked when I saw all these roles... with a small
inexpensive bicycle! So much for trends...

------
jack9
Some of us are developers who can sanely look at that and say, yeah...that's
not gonna work anytime soon.

